# Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe



## BERND2000 (31. August 2013)

Ich fische nun schon seit über 30 Jahren, viel Zeit auch Kontakte mit 
Wollhandkrabben zu haben.
Ich beobachte einen extremen Rückgang, dieser Tiere.
Dieser fremden Pest, oder dem besten Köder den ich kenne.

In der Weser oberhalb Bremens scheint sie (möglicherweise) fast verschwunden, dort wo sie früher in Massen vorkam.
Ich habe dieses Jahr noch keine gesehen, gefangen oder bemerkt.
Einen Rückgang beobachte ich in Schüben schon seit vielen Jahren.
Nun kann man den Wurm doch tatsächlich nach Stunden ohne Biss, unversehrt aus dem Wasser holen.
Da liegen auch keine Panzerteile mehr am Ufer.

Wie schaut es bei Euch regional aus, wird es weniger oder mehr ?


(Bitte jetzt nicht Vergangenheit und Gegenwart vermischen, so wie Wir Angler das schnell mal machen.)


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bernd,

hier bei uns am Rhein ist die Pest der Cholera gewichen.

Kleine und weiche Wollhandkrabben werden von Grundelschwärmen geradezu "vernichtet".

Es gibt quasi keinen Schutz mehr für die krabben, weil die Grundel selbst in oder in der Nähe der steine lebt und jagt !

Also hier ist meine Erklärung : *aufkommender Grundelbestand *.

R.S.


----------



## erwinio (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Schick mal ein paar Grundeln rüber... für die Tiden- und damit verbundenen Gewässer Ostfriesland kann ich leider keinen Rückgang feststellen. 

Im Gegenteil, ich empfinde sogar eine Zunahme der Plagegeister. Ist aber subjektiv.

Sie sind hier nach wie vor eine große Plage. In manchen Gewässern überstehen Köfis auf Grund zum Beispiel keine 15 Minuten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



erwinio schrieb:


> Schick mal ein paar Grundeln rüber... für die Tiden- und damit verbundenen Gewässer Ostfriesland kann ich leider keinen Rückgang feststellen.



Gute Idee, die lästige Plage durch die katastrophale Plage zu ersetzen...

Angel auch im Tidenbereich der Elbe und hier sind eine Menge Krabben. Teilweise extrem viele.

Trotzdem freue ich mich nicht grade auf die Grundeln...


----------



## Katteker (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Ich bin in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so häufig am Wasser, aber die letzten Male haben die Krabben mir wieder Köder um Köder geklaut. Kann also keinen wirklichen Rückgang feststellen. Fische an der Oste (Nebenfluss der Elbe). Eher hab ich das Gefühl die breiten sich immer weiter aus, hab die mittlerweile auch schon in nem anderen kleinen Nebenfluss der Oste, da hab ich die vorn paar Jahren noch nicht so sehr bemerkt. #d


----------



## Nobbi 78 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bei uns im Mittellandkanal sind die Bestände die letzten Jahre auch stark zurück gegangen dafür breiten sich die Grundeln aus!
Vielleicht gibt es da wirklich einen Zusammenhang????


----------



## Jose (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

rhein bonn. kaum karkassen am strand, keine fänge auf wobller mehr.
sind ziemlich weg.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Als Aalangler am Rhein bei Köln (-->Tauwurm) habe ich die Biester in den letzten Jahren - je nach Stelle - echt gehasst - aber - es scheint wirklich weniger geworden zu sein!

Habe den Eindruck, dass eher Grundeln als Krabben meine Würmer vergewaltigen!

Auch bin ich beim Aalangeln wegen den Krabben auf geflochtene Vorfächer oder Kevlar umgestiegen - in letzter Zeit habe ich auch einige Male wieder Mono - Vorfächer gefischt, ohne dass mir auch nur 1 Haken "abgeknipst" wurde - so wie es früher OFT der Fall war!

Auch beim Zander-Nix-Fangen mit totem Köfi auf Grund muss ich sagen, dass die Köfis "länger halten" als früher - früher war oft nach ner Viertelstunde der Bauch von Krabben aufgeknipst und der Köfi regelmäßig fein (teil-) skellettiert!

Es könnte sein, dass die Grundeln der Krabbenbrut oder den panzerwechselnden Krabben das Leben schwer, wenn nicht unmöglich machen!

Ein Tausch von Pest gegen Cholera - aber da die Grundeln ganz gute & leicht zu fangende Köfis sind, kann ich damit leben!

Aalangeln mit Tauwurm ist jedenfalls etwas entspannter geworden, da man nicht mehr alle 15 Minuten nach dem Köder gucken muss - das war durch die Krabben früher notwendig!

Grundeln haben auch noch andere Vorteile --> ich habe schon einen stattlichen Barsch und einen ordentlichen Zander als "Überbeißer" gefangen --> das lief ab wie folgt -->

Aalhaken mit Tauwurm auf Grund - Grundel hat unbemerkt gebissen und sich gehakt und wurde DANN von Barsch und Zander gefressen, welche sich dabei dann ebenfalls gehakt haben!

Ich warte nur auf den Tag, an dem ein Kontrolleur mal mir oder einem Kollegen unterstellt, absichtlich mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt zu haben, wenn sowas mal passiert!

...und es passiert einfach - selbst 1´ er oder 2´ er Aalhaken fahren die Grundeln sich rein - und wenn man dummerweise mal gerade einen Zander drillt, der auf ne Grundel gebissen hat, welche ihrerseits auf einen Tauwurm (unbemerkt) gebissen hatte, dann *KANN* das rechtlich ´ne fiese und u.U. teure Nummer werden!

Denke, dass der Kontrolleur es erstmal für ne doofe Ausrede hält´, wenn man sagt, dass man "keine Ahnung" hatte, dass da ne Grundel dranhing!

...soll jetzt auch keine "how to do" - Anleitung werden - aber - das kann dann schon zu einer unbequemen Situation führen, wenn man einen solchen "Doppel-Whopper" drillt & währenddessen ein Kontrolleur dazukommt!



*Fazit*--> Ich denke auch, dass die "Wollis" weniger werden & ich vermisse sie nicht!!!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Gardenfly (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bei uns am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal sind die Krabben noch die Sieger.Auch wenn ich jetzt gelyncht werden sollte: ich hätte gerne ein Paar Grundeln für den Gartenteich-sehen recht hübsch aus,bleiben klein und ich mag keine bunten Fische(Goldfisch und Co).


----------



## siloaffe (31. August 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Bei uns am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal sind die Krabben noch die Sieger.Auch wenn ich jetzt gelyncht werden sollte: ich hätte gerne ein Paar Grundeln für den Gartenteich-sehen recht hübsch aus,bleiben klein und ich mag keine bunten Fische(Goldfisch und Co).




Mein Bruder hat auch welche drin um die Frösche zu vertreiben, wenns hilft.....


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Zwischenstand

Elbe unverändert viel.
Weser teilweise sehr selten geworden.
Küstenregionen unverändert viel.
Rhein wohl auch weniger.

Scheint aber für Angler gar nicht mehr so problematisch wie früher zu sein, sonst hätten wohl mehr geantwortet.
Ich kenne noch Zeiten wo Angeln durch die Krabben doch arg behindert wurde.
Was ist Ihr Karpfenangler, müsst Ihr noch Holzkugeln verwenden ?
Braucht Ihr als Aalangler immer noch einige Harken mehr.


----------



## Sneep (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Hallo,

ich bemerke auch für den Unterlauf der Rur abnehmende Zahlen bei den Fängen von Wollhandkrabben auf Laichwanderung ins Meer.
Auffallend ist, wie unterschiedlich der Abstieg in den einzelnen Jahren ausfällt. Gefangen werden ganz überwiegend Männchen.

Der Rückgang ist aber eingetreten, ohne dass Grundeln in grösserer Zahl auftreten. Es gibt hier bislang nur einen geringen Bestand an Marmorgrundeln. Die Marmorgrundel ist für eine Wollhandkrabbe sicher kein Problem.

Der Rückgang der Bestände, fällt zwar an vielen Flüssen mit dem Auftreten von Schwarzmaul- und Kesslergrundel zusammen, trotzdem halte ich die Grundeln nicht für die Ursache.

Hier wird übersehen, dass Wollies im Brackwasser im Gezeitenbereich laichen. Die Jungkrabben sind mindesten für 2 Jahre an Salzwasser gebunden. Sie sind als Jungtiere im Süßwasser nicht lebensfähig. Erst dann beginnen sie eine langsame Wanderung stromauf.

Das heißt, es gibt in unseren Flüssen keine Krabben in einer Grösse, die eine Grundel überwältigen könnte.

Ursachen für den Rückgang vermute ich eher in den Laichgebieten, wo sich inzwischen vermehrt Räuber auf diese neue Art eingstellt haben könnten.

Es ist im übrigen die normale Bestandsentwicklung einer neuen Art. Zuerst explodieren die Bestände, brechen dann massiv ein und pendeln sich danach auf ein stabiles Niveau ein.

SnEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Na ja Sneep, wenn die Krabben im Brackwasser ankommen sind sie winzig, selbst im reinen Süßwasser sind sie dann zunächst kaum größer als eine 1 Euro-Münze.

Würde aber auch kaum zu der Besiedlung mit Grundeln passen.
In der Elbe begann die ja vom Meer her, dort sind sie noch.
In der Unterweser tauchten die Grundeln erst vor 2 Jahren auf, in der Oberweser wurde bisher erst eine Grundel gemeldet.
Im Rheingebiet besiedeln die Grundeln den Fluss bergab.
Ich denke nicht das eine größere Krabbe Grundeln fürchtet.
(Sicher weniger als ein Krebs das tun sollte)

Die Krabben sind auch viel vorsichtiger als Krebse, sie bleiben meist in der Nähe von Deckung und können sich im Sand eingraben.
Viele Fischarten fressen ja auch harte Krebse.
Aber auch wenn viele Fische weiche Krabben deutlich mehr lieben, geht auf härtere/harte Krabben aus meiner Sich gar nichts.
Ich denke die können zwar Krebspanzer verdauen aber der Panzer der Krabben scheint ungleich schwerer im Magen zu liegen.

Für eine normale Anpassung auf eine Neue Art, sind 100 Jahre etwas lang.
Einem Allesfresser frisst man auch nicht so leicht das Futter weg.
Möglich wäre es vielleicht das die Flüsse zu sauber werden.
Die Elbe war möglicherweise selbst für W.Krabben zu hoch belastet und ist jetzt erst im angenehmen Bereich.
(Die Weser war in meiner Kindheit ganz klar Brachsenregion, heute sind Mühlkoppe und Bachschmerle wieder allgegenwärtig.
Vor Jahrhunderten soll es gar ein ganz klarer Fluss gewesen sein mit Kiesbett bis Bremen.
Brachsenregion war es nur zwischendurch.

Es gibt unzählige mögliche Gründe, z.B auch das Auftreten der Neunaugen, die könnten Ihnen im Mündungsbereich schon zusetzen, wenn sie Krabben den fressen.
Schlimmer wäre es aber wenn Wir lediglich einen neuen Stoff einleiten, oder die Mündungsgebiete zu sehr verändert hätten.
Wenn nun lediglich eine Krankheit die Krabben dahinrafft, wäre es super.

Wie auch immer, ein Rückgang um bei uns von mindestens 99% macht mir Bauchweh.#c
Darum meine Frage ob es lediglich nur die Weser betrifft.

Das Dumme ist nur, wir Menschen neigen immer zu Überreaktionen und reagieren immer Zeitversetzt.
Eine Plage bleibt eine Plage und zunächst ist jeglicher Rückgang dann ein Segen.
Das wird dann auch nicht näher verfolgt, denn lange war es ja der Wunsch.

Also noch einmal: Die Weser ist oberhalb Bremens, seit fast 100 Jahren praktisch frei von Wollhandkrabben.
Ich hoffe es liegt nur am neuen Wehr in Bremen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bernd,

richte doch eine Anfrage an die bremer Uni.

die sollten genug Fischereibiologen haben, die sich fundiert damit auskennen.

Und große Wollhandkrabben werden von Grundeln im weichen Zustand massakriert...

R.S.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Na da müssten die Grundeln aber sehr viel erfolgreicher sein als die Aale.
Trotz feinster Nase und großer Anzahl haben die die Krabben früher nie in den Griff bekommen.
Die lieben aber die weichen Krabben und sind deutlich kräftiger.
An eine Weiche Krabbe gehen alle Fische. 
Aale und Barben drehen fast ab, warum nicht auch Grundeln.


----------



## elbetaler (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

#h Moin,

also was ich immer wieder für Horrorgeschichten von Kumpels höre, dass es da wahre Monster-Krabben geben soll - na, ich weiß nicht. Da gehen die Angaben schon bis 15 und mehr Zentimeter! Nun, ich bin da mehr mit der Spinnangel unterwegs, sodass ich "sehr wenige" Krabbenbisse bekomme. Aber beim Ansitzangeln sind die K. immer gegenwärtig. Ich angle zwischen Lenzen und Hitzacker in der Elbe und in Nebengewässern, sie sind überall. 
Viele beklagen den Verlust mehrerer Montagen pro Ansitz, verwenden aber auch nur normales Material - kein Wunder! Es muss ja kein Stahl sein. Kevlar oder dicke Geflochtene oder Hardmono bieten schon entsprechend Biss-Widerstand. Gerne wird auch der Köder inmitten der Buhne ausgelegt, wo kaum Strömung herrscht. Dagegen habe ich gerade an der Strömungskante, auch auf der Flussseite gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dort fängt man auch seine Fische und es sind wenige Krabben da.
Interessant war, von euch etwas zur Biologie der Krabben zu lesen.

Wenn die Krabbe für viele Fische als Nahrung dient, dann entwickeln sich u.U. einige kleinere Fischarten ihrerseits wieder besser? Wenn genug Nahrung da ist, wirkt das ja auch Kannibalismus und Verbuttung entgegen.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## lute (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Weiß hier jemand, wie ich effektiv am rhein die krabben legal fangen kann? Bei uns gibt es immer noch reichlich, beim angeln mit toten köfi schlitzen sie sehr sauber den bauch auf und fressen zuerst die organe. Erst wenn keine organe mehr vorhanden sind, wird der rest verspeist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



lute schrieb:


> *Weiß hier jemand, wie ich effektiv am rhein die krabben legal fangen kann? *



Gar nicht,

es ist lediglich die Handangel erlaubt - keine Reuse oder Korb.

R.S.

P.S: bezieht sich auf den rhein in NRW !


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Ich fische viel in der Stör (Nebenfluss der Elbe in Sh), da ist ganz klar ein Rückgang zu verzeichnen, Früher musste man seine Köder alle 10-15 Minuten kontrollieren und nachbestücken, derziet kann man ihn teilweise 5 Stunden unberührt im Wasser haben, wenn nichts anderes beisst.

Ähnliches beobachte ich auch im Hamburger Hafen, Glückstadt, Brockdorf und Brunsbüttel in der Elbe, wobei es da mal solche und soclhe Phasen gibt. Aber auch hier sind aus meiner Sicht die Bestände rückläufig, selbst die Reusensteller haben viel weniger Krabben in den Körben als Früher.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Dann ist das wohl doch eher ein flächendeckender Rückgang.
Danke, für den flüchtigen Überblick.

Anfragen an 2 Fachkräfte sind raus, mal sehen was die Antworten, oder an wenn Sie es weiterleiten.

Würde mich aber freuen wenn auch weitere Angler, Fischer sich beteiligen, Ems und Oder fehlen noch.


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Hier bei uns im Hamburger Hafen sowie in der Unterelbe ist der Krabbenbestand (leider auch der Fischbestand) deutlich zurück gegangen, das war früher wesentlich schlimmer! Die Grundeln sind glücklicherweise auch noch nicht richtig da, obwohl ich schon ein Fangbild aus dem Bereich Köhlbrandbrücke gesehen habe...:c

Anders in den Nebengewässern der Unterelbe, zum Beispiel alte Süderelbe/Finkenwerder oder die Fleete und Sielzüge im Bereich Krautsand/Drochtersen! Hier nimmt die Krabbenplage schon beinahe monströse Ausmaße an! Diese Gewässer sind im Spätsommer mit Naturködern teilweise nicht mehr beangelbar...:r|uhoh:

(Gibt´s den Kotz - Smiley gar nicht mehr...?)


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



lute schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, wie ich effektiv am rhein die krabben legal fangen kann? Bei uns gibt es immer noch reichlich, beim angeln mit toten köfi schlitzen sie sehr sauber den bauch auf und fressen zuerst die organe. Erst wenn keine organe mehr vorhanden sind, wird der rest verspeist.


 
Auch wenn es O.T ist Antworte ich Dier.
Möglichweise lockt es ja Leute sich zu beteiligen.

Legal ist es sicher die Krabben als Köder, mit der Hand zu fangen.
Klingt doof, ist aber einfacher als das anders zu machen.
Die Tiere suchen fast immer den Rand auf um sich zu häuten, dort wo sie es tun wirst Du leere Panzer finden.
Zeitlich häuten Sie sich wenn es sehr warm ist, je nach Gewässer beginnt das Ende Mai und Juni.
Weiche Krabben und Krebse sind nachts nicht inaktiv, man kann sie mit einer Taschenlampe suchen, oder tagsüber mögliche Verstecke untersuchen.
Weiche Krebse sind bei der Flucht, doch sehr behindert.
Weiche Krabben rennen aber recht flott oder graben sich im Boden ein, wenn das Licht sie erfasst.
Sie geben Dier keine Zeit, sicher zu erkennen ob sie weich oder hart sind.

Da Krabben aber recht kräftig sind und fast immer zwischen Steinen und Ästen bleiben, kann man sie kaum Keschern.
Am leichtesten geht es mit einem festen Handschuh, dann kann man Sie auch von Ästen oder Wurzeln lösen.
Da staunt man schnell welche Kraft in Ihnen steckt.
Oft benötigt man die zweite Hand.
Helle Tiere sind meist frisch gehäutet, oft ist der Panzer jedoch schon zu hart.
Rötliche, bräunliche Panzer, weisen auf ein langsames Tier hin was sich häuten möchte. 
Unter dem spröden Panzer, versteckt sich nun eine weiche Krabbe. Toppköder
Gute Fangstellen sind Wanderhindernisse, Ausflüsse aus Seen und steiniger flacher Grund.
Entweder man findet sie zwischen Steinen oder sonstigen Verstecken oder sie hängen an Wurzeln.

Weiche Krabben sind DER Toppköder für Aal und Barbe, werden aber auch von anderen Fischen genommen.
Als Barben-Köder recht unbekannt, habe ich doch so mehr und vor allem alle Großbarben so als seltenen Beifang gefangen. 
Meistens sind es nicht die Kleinsten die so an den Haken gehen.
Großbarben sind es für mich erst wenn sie zwischen 80 cm -über 90 cm liegen.

Wenn aber der Panzer nur etwas härter ist, geht nach meiner Erfahrung gar nichts mehr.
Das wird möglicherweise noch ausgelutscht, fressen tun Sie es nicht mehr.
Ich hatte auf harte/härtere Krabben noch nie Erfolg, nicht einen Fisch.

Wer Platz hat kann die aber ja fett machen, bis sie sich häuten.

Nicht falsch verstehen, Ich fische gerne mit den Biestern.
Aber eben auch selten, weil der Aufwand zu groß ist.
Meist nicht öfter als 1-3 Mal im Jahr und fast immer habe ich lediglich sehr wenige Tiere.
Aber das mache ich nun seit bald 30 Jahren.
Da kommen einige Angel und Such-Tage zusammen.


----------



## Fin (3. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Für die Elbe(Nds. nähe LG) kann ich keinen Rückgang verzeichnen. In warmen Sommernächten ne richtige Plage, sind dieses Jahr sogar aus dem Wasser zum Angelplatz gekrabbelt um an die Angelköder zu kommen. Gestern erst wieder eine Krabbenwanderung zu einem 1 bis 2km von der Elbe entfernten Graben beobachtet. Grundeln hab ich hier keine gefangen/gesehen.


----------



## DennisNF (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Wir können hier im Bongsieler Kanal und in der Soholmer/Lecker Au auch kein Rückgang verzeichnen, werden sogar eher mehr und gehen immer weiter ins Land hinein.


----------



## marcus7 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bei uns im Stichkanal (Mit MLK verbunden) gibt es fast gar keine mehr. Noch vor ca. 7-8Jahren waren sie solch eine Plage, dass Stellenweise Grundangeln nicht möglich/sinnvoll war.

Gut, ich kann dem nur positives abgewinnen .

lg


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Selbst wenn der Krabbenbestand irgendwo zurück geht, wo er vorher hoch war, sagt das nichts aus. Sie sind immer sehr stark zyklisch aufgetreten. 

Parallel auftretende Ereignisse, wie z.B. die Grundelplage, mögen regional begrenzt die Population beeinflussen. Daraus kann man aber keine generellen Kausalitäten ableiten. Das einzige, was den Krabben wirklich den Garaus bereitet, ist starke Gewässerverschmutzung, die bei uns, anders als in China, glücklicherweise rückläufig ist.

Früher hätte man die starken Schwankungen von Beständen mit "Gottes Wille" erklärt. Heute erklärt man es mit dem Klimawandel. Beides bedeutet übersetzt: Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Krabbenbestand irgendwo zurück geht, wo er vorher hoch war, sagt das nichts aus. Sie sind immer sehr stark zyklisch aufgetreten.
> 
> Parallel auftretende Ereignisse, wie z.B. die Grundelplage, mögen regional begrenzt die Population beeinflussen. Daraus kann man aber keine generellen Kausalitäten ableiten. Das einzige, was den Krabben wirklich den Garaus bereitet, ist starke Gewässerverschmutzung, die bei uns, anders als in China, glücklicherweise rückläufig ist.
> 
> Früher hätte man die starken Schwankungen von Beständen mit "Gottes Wille" erklärt. Heute erklärt man es mit dem Klimawandel. Beides bedeutet übersetzt: Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt.


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat woran es liegt, sollte es neugierig machen.
Du begründest es nun selbst, mal eben, mit normalen Schwankungen.
Das ist so ähnlich als wenn man es mit, mit Klimawandel oder Gottes Willen begründet.


Du hast etwas nicht verstanden, oder nicht vollständig verfolgt.
Ein Auf und Ab ist normal, stimmt.
Nun aber ist sie teilweise verschwunden.
Das war seit der Einschleppung trotz saumäßiger Wasserwerte noch nie zu beobachten.
Wärmeres Wasser und bessere Wasserqualität werden sie nicht umbringen, das sollte sie fördern.
Wenn ich das hier richtig lese, geht sie flächendeckend zurück.
Lediglich in der Elbe, sind die Angler sich nicht einig.
Da denke ich man merkt den Rückgang, lediglich als Angler weniger.
Ob so etwas normal ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Es ist ein langer Traum der Sich nun erfüllt.
Vielleicht gibt es lediglich nun eine Krankheit oder einen Feind der sie erstmals in den Griff bekommt.
Oder es ist eben ein Alptraum, wenn es lediglich aufzeigt das etwas ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung ist.
Man könnte die W.Krabbe auch als Indikator für Krebstiere betrachten, sie durchwandert ja den gesamten Bereich, vom Meer bis in die Oberläufe.
Wenn da irgend etwas nicht stimmt....?

Jedes Jahr werden z.B unzählige neue Stoffe entwickelt und gelangen in die Umwelt.
Teilweise halten die recht lange, so das sie totsicher auch in die Gewässer gelangen.

Insektizide zum Beispiel.
Dumm nur das Insekten und Krebstiere so dicht zusammen stehen. 
Neonicotinoide z.B sind nicht nur für Bienen eine Gefahr, wohl auch für Krebstiere.
Die halten jahrelang, sind wasserlöslich und es braucht lediglich kleinste Mengen.
Ist aber nur eine von gaaaanz... vielen Möglichkeiten.

Da ich nur wenige Menschen kenne die Kleinkrebse beobachten, denke ich nicht das da Jemand etwas mitbekommen würde.
Möglichweise aber bei der Wollhandkrabbe.:m


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



> [Du begründest es mal eben mit Klimawandel oder Gottes Willen.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Huiuiui, da scheine ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben. |supergri
> ...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Oder es ist eben ein Alptraum, wenn es lediglich aufzeigt das etwas ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung ist.
> Man könnte die W.Krabbe auch als Indikator für Krebstiere betrachten, sie durchwandert ja den gesamten Bereich, vom Meer bis in die Oberläufe.
> Wenn da irgend etwas nicht stimmt....?
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
Ich habe mir da vorher nie Gedanken drüber gemacht aber desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das bei uns im Mittellandkanal auch die Bestände des Kamberkrebs stark rückläufig sind, wenn man vor 10-15 Jahren beim Nachtangeln mit der Taschenlampe ins Wasser leuchtete konnte man am Ufer zum Teil 6-10 Krebse auf einen Quadratmeter sehen.
Heute sieht man  gerade noch 1-2 Krebse auf 10m Uferstrecke!
Vieleicht liegt da wirklich etwas im Argen! #c


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Ich komme gerade vom Wasser. Nach 2 Stunden mit Pose und ohne Krabbenalarm, hab ich die letzten 2 Stunden mal wieder auf Grund geangelt. Das hätte ich mir schenken können. Die Köfis waren kaum im Wasser, da waren die Biester auch schon am knabbern. 
Also hier (Elbe bei Hitzacker) ist definitiv nichts von einem Krabbenrückgang zu spüren. Leider. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, das es von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

@Coasthunter
Da möchte ich mit Dier nicht tauschen.
So kenne ich das auch von früher.
Auch heute bräuchte ich nur wenige Km stromab, in des Gebiet unterhalb Bremens fahren und ich würde die Biester wieder vorfinden.
Möglichweise brauchen Sie ja nicht mehr so weit wandern, wenn es nicht mehr so viele sind.
Dann würden sie zunächst die Flussunterläufe auffüllen und dort bleiben.

Keiner da, der mal etwas zu Ems und Oder schreiben mag ?


----------



## BERND2000 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> Ich habe mir da vorher nie Gedanken drüber gemacht aber desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das bei uns im Mittellandkanal auch die Bestände des Kamberkrebs stark rückläufig sind, wenn man vor 10-15 Jahren beim Nachtangeln mit der Taschenlampe ins Wasser leuchtete konnte man am Ufer zum Teil 6-10 Krebse auf einen Quadratmeter sehen.
> Heute sieht man gerade noch 1-2 Krebse auf 10m Uferstrecke!
> Vieleicht liegt da wirklich etwas im Argen! #c


 
Passt auch für die Weser bei uns, deutlich auch zu beobachten ist das die Muschelschalen am Rand, sehr viel weniger wurden.
Kurzgefasst: Krabbe völlig verschwunden, Krebs gefühlt -80%, Muschelschalen mehr als -90% und das alles innerhalb 2-3 Jahren ?
Das nun dieses Jahr die Aale wieder gefangen wurden, könnte auch daran liegen das sie weniger zu fressen finden.

Die Weser ist ein fast rein deutsches Gewässer, so wie auch die Ems.
Rhein, Oder, Elbe nur teilweise.
Wenn es mit der Förderung der Energiepflanzen in Deutschland zu tun hat, wäre die Weser also auch besonders Betroffen.
Wie schaut es also an der Ems aus ?


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich angele liebend gern mit den "Biestern" damit ich jederzeit welche zur Hand habe, habe ich bei mir am Gewässer (Raum Hitzacker) Dosen ausgelegt (die gute 850gr Dose wo z.B. Pfirsiche drin waren an der offenen Seite auf ca 2cm zusammengdrückt am Boden ein paar Löcher damit die Luft raus kann). Diese Dosen kontroliere ich regelmäßig und wenn ich sie nicht gleich verangele friere ich sie ein so habe ich immer welche griffbereit. 
Fragt mich nicht wieviele Wollies ich schon verangelt hab aber für Überraschungen sind die immer gut in diesem Jahr konnte ich feststellen das ich erstmals mehr Amerikanische Flusskrebse in meinen Dosen hatte als Krabben aber auch gut da beißt der Aal auch drauf.
Ich denke das ein Jahr mit weniger Krabben noch nicht ausschlaggebend ist mal sehen was 2014 bringt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

in diesem Jahr an der Aller wesentlich weniger Krabbenbelästigungen, dafür hat der Kaulbarsch mal wieder Hochkonjunktur.


----------



## M!ke (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Rhein bei Köln...
Konnte letzte Zeit einige Riesenkrabben beim Spinnfischen haken.
Oschis wie das Exemplar hier, das Bild hab ich nur ergoogelt...


http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/stora..._0520we-wollhandkrabbe.jpg?version=1243256474


...und noch größer.


----------



## m-spec (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Nachdem ich jahrelang keine Krabbe zu Gesicht bekommen habe war letztes Wochenende mal wieder eine am Haken. War in einem See der Verbindung zur Weser hat und wo die Viecher jahrelang eine Plage waren. An dem See war jahrelang nichts und dieses jahr der erste Kontakt seit Ewigkeiten... Hoffe das war ne Eintagsfliege


----------



## kappi1974 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Hier in den Sielen waren die Viecher dieses Jahr ne echte Heimsuchung.In der Weser selber hab ich auch einige gefangen,aber die menge war überschaubar.
Alles in allem würde ich nicht behaupten das die Plagegeister weniger geworden sind.
Ab nächstes Jahr werde ich die Probeweise als Köder verwenden.Bin gespannt ob es was bringt


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Hallo in die Runde,



> Ab nächstes Jahr werde ich die Probeweise als Köder verwenden.Bin gespannt ob es was bringt


na dann mal Petri Heil da wird die Rute nicht leblos im Wasser liegen bleiben und sei auf fast alles gefast.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Gibts Neuigkeiten zum Bestand an der Elbe oberhalb von Hamburg? Mir scheint, es sind deutlich weniger geworden - wobei ich mich auf die Elbe bei Wittenberge beziehe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Es scheint so, wenn man das durchliest, dass zwar nicht überall weniger Wollis sind, aber doch ziemlich flächendeckend über viele Gewässer diese weniger werden.

Find ich spannend, interessant - und habe null Erklärung...


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Schau dir an, wo die Bestände der Wollhandkrabbe zusammenbrachen, oder stark rückläufig sind. Überall dort, wo sich die Grundeln etabliert haben, oder dabei sind es zu tun.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Bei uns in und um Dresden sind sie die letzten zwei-drei Jahre stark im Kommen. Vorher gab es Coiffeur-Crustacea nur vereinzelt, mittlerweile fallen sie beim Angeln unangenehm auf.

Wir haben aber auch noch keine Grundeln, vielleicht kann mal jemand 'nen Eimer voll davon mitbringen!?


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Ich angel seit diesem Jahr.

Grundeln haben wir zu Hauf im Frühsommer gefangen, jedoch während der letzten Ansitze weniger!

Die Krabbenbisse wurden aber über den Sommer hinweg mehr, auch tagsüber.

So meine Einschätzung von diesem Jahr.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Habe das auch festgestellt,dass die Krabbenknipser
zugenommen haben.
Ab un an muss bei mir ne Grundel an die frische Luft.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau dir an, wo die Bestände der Wollhandkrabbe zusammenbrachen, oder stark rückläufig sind. Überall dort, wo sich die Grundeln etabliert haben, oder dabei sind es zu tun.[/QUO
> 
> Das ist schlicht und einfach nicht zeitlich in Einklang zu bringen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Falls Einflüsse auf die Larven oder sehr jungen Krabben zu den Schwankungen führen, merkt man das erst um einige Jahre verzögert, da Wollis sich erst mit ca. 5 bis 8 Jahren ein Mal fortpflanzen und dann sterben. 
Wenn sich heute wachsende oder sinkende Bestände bemerkbar machen, kann die Ursache schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt zurückliegen.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Bestandsentwicklung Wollhandkrabbe*

Oh das geht auch schneller, wenn zum Beispiel die Tiere an der Häutung oder Nahrungsaufnehme gehindert werden.
 Wenn etwas im Wasser sein sollte was sie nicht vertragen dann, könnten noch so viele Jungtiere einwandern um dann einfach zu verschwinden.
 Sollten sie dann jedoch in unbelastete Nebengewässer gelangen sollten sie sich dort normal entwickeln.

 Ist schon ein paar Jahre her das ich mir gezielt weiche Krabben in der Weser suchte, die bekomme ich in den Nebengewässern aber immer noch.
 Vor einigen Jahren fragte ich mal einen Reusenfischer ob ich von Ihm Krabben bekommen könne.
 Ja klar, wenn ich mir den die mühe machen würde auch für Einzeltiere zu kommen.
 Ein Jahr zuvor sammelte ich mir die in seinem Bereich noch selbst und zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Weser noch frei von Grundeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2019)

Ich habe das Thema mal gestarte mit der Feststellung das die Wollhandkrabbe in der mitleren Weser fast völlig verschwunden war.
Da muss ich nun wohl auch melden wenn sich die Dinge wieder ändern.
Schon im letzten Herbst sah ich in der Weser wieder unzählige Winzlinge.
So wie vermutet sind sie nun wieder zahlreich vorhanden...
Dürfte das stärkste Vorkommen an jungen Wollhandkrabben der letzten 10 Jahre sein.
1-3Jahre werden sie nun noch wachsen und dann zum Laichen ins Meer abwandern.
Das wird die Angler bald wieder vermehrt nerven...
Auch die Muscheln und Zander scheinen sich wieder besser zu vermehren...

Eigentlich eine traurige Sache, wenn solche Veränderungen fast unbemerkt ablaufen...
Noch trauriger wenn Laien und nicht Fachkräfte so etwas in die Öffenlichkeit tragen, weil sie Antworten suchen.

In Erinnerung bleiben mir die Stammtischantworten der uninteressierten Fachkräfte.
Dabei könnte es zeitlich recht gut mit Verbreitung und Verbot von gewissen Spritzmitteln passen.

Mein Fazit als Laie.......Ich war zu lange ein naiver Narr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2019)

Welche Korrelationen meinst du festgestellt, zu haben?


----------

